# Stereo Electro oder Premium Broadway



## Apfelsator (7. März 2011)

Moin!

Ich will in naher Zukunft mit dem BMX anfangen. Nur bin ich mir noch nicht unschlüssig welches bike ich mir holen soll. Inzwischen bin ich bei den beiden hier hängengeblieben: 

Premium Broadway:
http://www.kunstform.org/de/premium-broadway-brakeless-bmx-rad-p-1936

Stereo Electro:
http://www.kunstform.org/de/stereo-...-1284?osCsid=a7542e31a31d156cd9072b436019f079

Meine Frage: 
Welches der beiden Bikes ist das bessere? Ich tendiere eher zum schönen Mattschwarzem Premium hin. Aber lohnt sich das auch?
Gibt es noch besseres in der Preisklasse? Ich lege am meisten Wert auf Haltbare Teile, trifft es auf die beiden oben gennanten Bikes zu?

mfg 

Edit: Ich bin erst nächste Woche Dienstag wieder zu Hause bis dahin kann ich nichts beantworten.


----------



## RISE (8. März 2011)

Das Stereo ist etwas besser ausgestattet und hat im Gegensatz zum Premium einen Rahmen, der komplett aus Cromo ist. Es käme aber auch drauf an, wie groß du bist. 20,75"ist recht universell und sollte prinzipiell passen, wenn du zwischen 1,75 und 1,80 bist. Mit etwas Abweichung natürlich auch.
Haltbar sein sollten beide eigentlich, wobei eigentlich fast alle Kompletträder in der Preisklasse noch Schwachstellen haben, die sich aber nicht sofort offenbaren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apfelsator (15. März 2011)

Ich bin 1,90 groß. Passt das auch?


----------



## alli333i (15. März 2011)

geht. könnte größer sein, kommt aber auch sehr auf deinen geschmack an.


----------



## fabianutta (15. März 2011)

Hi, ich fahre das electro, ist einfach sau geil das teil. Bis jetzt auch noch nichts kaputt. Und die optik ist in real auch genial! Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------

